# General question about girl and boy Maltese personalities



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone ...

I was wondering if I could get sort of an overview of opinions on a topic that I've been wondering about.

My soul-mate, Peachie, a female Maltese, died unexpectedly in August. Since then, I've been slowly coming back to normal ... and have, within the past couple of months, begun talking to some wonderful Maltese breeders about possibly finding a new pup to love.

Initially I had a preference for another female ... but in reading a lot of comments here and in talking to several really great breeders, and even my vet, I'm beginning to think that a little male might be just as loving as my Peachie was. 

So I am wondering what everyone's thoughts might be. I fully understand that each pup has his or her own personality, and that there's really no way of predicting how these little guys will be as adults. But I'm about convinced that a little male can be just as loving ... and thought it might be a good idea to get the opinions of those of you here, who would really be able to give me some first-hand insight.

Many thanks,

Lois Bryan


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi, Lois and Welcome.

I think it depends on the dogs personality and I have had both. My preference is boys because I find them more snuggly and less independent . They snuggle with my husband too so it is not a gender thing. Either way, your heart will be full . Can't wait to see pictures when you get your bundle of joy.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Lois, I have 3 male Malts and 1 female and right now I'm babysitting a little male. I find the boys to be very affectionate. My Kelsey follows me everywhere and wraps himself around my legs like a cat. Frankie wants to sleep pretty much on my face and that's fine unless he's smothering me! Tanner sleeps on my tummy and goes for bike rides. The one I'm babysitting, Maxx, is absolutely in love with DH--sits with him, sleeps by him, follows him around. Jamie, my little girl is sweet and affectionate, but not like the boys. Overall, I'd say it just depends on the dog. I love them all.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I love my little boy! If you enjoy dressing your dog up I would get a little girl, so many cute out fits.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper is a male and he follows me every where. When I am sitting on the couch he has to be either on my lap or as close to me as he can possibly get. When I go to the bathroom, he waits right outside the door. He is everything I always wanted in a dog.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

luvsmalts said:


> I love my little boy! If you enjoy dressing your dog up I would get a little girl, so many cute out fits.


Who says you can't dress boys up, I do. Next time we go out on the boat they have sailor outfits I got them. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My two boys are very loving. Tucker is in my arms as I type this. He is my shadow . Rocky is a very velcro dog who loves to cuddle and snuggle with anyone. Right now he is upstairs cuddling with my husband who is sleeping in. 

My only complaint about the boys is marking. It does not matter what age you get them neutered at. I had one done at 3 months and one at six months. They do not mark at home but when we visit relatives they have to wear a belly band. I am fairly sure, when we move next I am going to have to be on top of them about it too. 

You may not have any problems with it-but with a boy it's something I would be ready for.

Editing to add, I totally dress up my boys. I have a shirt ready for Easter for Tucker and plan on taking pictures and doing his topknot up.














































We dress up for Halloween too and we don't have any bow ties yet-but that would be really cute on special occasions!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Ha,ha, I stand corrected you can dress a boy up. Mags I would love to see your boys in their sailor suits and Shelly your two look adorable in their outfits.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

While I love Bella, I must say she is a bit on the well...**tchy side. My Mom had 2 beautiful male Malts and they had the sweetest personalities. Our old mixed breed dog was a male and he was a total sweetheart. While all animals personalities are different, it seems that our families track records with males is a bit better  . There are lots of cute clothes and toys for boys (just like girls) so that wouldn't be a big deal. I always worried about marking, but from what I've read that really is random (just like the girls who mark). So I guess it just boils down to the personality of the little one who steals your heart  . Best wishes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have always had boys until last year when I got my little girl. All my boys have been lover boys, but all but one have been rowdy! My little girl is so sweet and loving. She is a tomboy outside. I always wanted a little girl and now I have her and love her so much! Take your time and you will find your perfect match.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

luvsmalts said:


> Ha,ha, I stand corrected you can dress a boy up. Mags I would love to see your boys in their sailor suits and Shelly your two look adorable in their outfits.


Thanks  I do think it takes a bit more creativity with the boys and it is harder to find cute things for them then it is the girls. Often times the girls are taken care of with one dress-and the boys need more accessorizing. I think at least.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Lois, 

I'm so sorry for your loss  I personally have a strong preference for female dogs, in general. Boys can be very sweet and maybe more easygoing, but the bond I've had with my girls is incredibly deep. They just seem more nurturing. My Zooey could not be more loving, intelligent, or willing to please. And, as was pointed out, boys tend to mark way more often than girls! No matter what anyone says, it's true  However, people here love their boy Malts. I think the best advice is to choose the individual dog and not the sex. Good luck to you


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

I can't tell you all how thoroughly I'm enjoying all your comments ... and of course the pictures!!! Cuteness alerts!!!! Yes, I used to dress Peachie up, too ... funny how they seem to enjoy the attention and just prance and parade around in their little outfits!! 

I'm so glad to have the boys' loving nature confirmed. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your notes and encouragement. 

Of course, you're all absolutely right and that each of these little beings' temperaments is unique ... and like so much of life, the whole experience of having a new little one in our lives life is truly a leap of faith.

Thank you again!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I sort of feel that it isn't so much about the sex of the dog, but the way you relate to it. Until I got Lily (RIP) everyone in my family was male...including the 2 dogs and bird. Before I was married to Alan, I had a male cocker spaniel and we had strong bond.

But, Lily quickly became my familiar. I felt like we were one. I was more bonded to her than I had ever been. I thought I would wither away after she died. Then MiMi came to me, and I feel exactly the same tie. I love my boy, Ray...but not in the same way.
And Ray does mark.

So, I say it depends on what you need. What you need can be different at different times in your life. But, you will certainly be happy with either sex.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Shelly, the sunglasses pic is the BEST! what adorable pictures!



shellbeme said:


> My two boys are very loving. Tucker is in my arms as I type this. He is my shadow . Rocky is a very velcro dog who loves to cuddle and snuggle with anyone. Right now he is upstairs cuddling with my husband who is sleeping in.
> 
> My only complaint about the boys is marking. It does not matter what age you get them neutered at. I had one done at 3 months and one at six months. They do not mark at home but when we visit relatives they have to wear a belly band. I am fairly sure, when we move next I am going to have to be on top of them about it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lois, I don't have a boy maltese but I do have a small breed boy (poodle mix) so I will share my opinion from that perspective  BOTH my boy and my girl are very, very sweet and cuddly. I think it's more about the individual dog's personality than the gender, honestly - at least in my experience. Both my dogs have very similar personalities except that my Bailey is a little more outgoing outside of the house whereas Emma tends to be more reserved. Both are very attached to me (and the feeling is mutual!) and to each other.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi Lois, I have both a male and a female maltese that are 8 months difference in age. My female being the older. Both are extremely loving and sweet. McC (female) is much more outgoing where as Bimmer is more reserved and shy but both are attached to me and visa versa. My previous maltese of 15 years was a female, and being really honest I see no difference in male vs female.. they are all very very affectionate!!


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

I think it's just personal preference. I prefer the females. I have crazy ridiculous reasons for only getting female dogs, but I'm quirky, what can I say?? LOL 
We have a female Aussie and if she was anymore loving, I think we would have a problem! She is a VELCRO dog and the sweetest dog E V E R!!
I chose to get a female Maltese because of my personal preference. When I went to pick her out, there was a male there, same age, and his personality was great! Honestly, if he were a she, I would probably have chosen him. But I really like the females and her personality is awesome too! She is just a little more lively.  
Go with what you want. I know if I ended up with a boy, I would have regretted it. Girls also cost more - substantially more. I don't understand the reason behind it, but all the breeders charge more for the females - even the pet quality ones. 
I'm sure you will love whatever you end up with because he/she will be yours!


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Very interested in this "belly band" mentioned, you know, just in case. 

Does anyone have a preference in style or manufacturer? 

I just looked them up online and am seeing "liners" too. I'm guessing the whole theory behind these is similar to what we do for incontinence in older females and for those in heat?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

As for the males and marking.... Pipper has never marked ( knock on wood ), he doesn't even lift his leg. My daughter has a male chihuahua and he has never marked either.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have one of each & they are half siblings & very different personalities. Kitzi was about 12 wks. when we got him & Lisi was 5 months. They both have plus & minus sides---but Kitzi is my heart dog. He is just plain good. Lisi is good but loud & often doesn't obey. She is hysterical & did I say LOUD? I would not trade her for anything but sometimes she really makes me crazy. It is this craziness that makes her so adorable & makes me insane at times.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lois Bryan said:


> Very interested in this "belly band" mentioned, you know, just in case.
> 
> Does anyone have a preference in style or manufacturer?
> 
> I just looked them up online and am seeing "liners" too. I'm guessing the whole theory behind these is similar to what we do for incontinence in older females and for those in heat?


Lois, Just to let you know when I got Bimmer, McC went into heat a couple weeks later and Bimmer was not even 5 months old. He started to mark... and I got a belly band from bellybands.net and I put a little panty liner inside of them. In the interim he has been neutered and has not marked anything since. Even when we visit friends and relatives.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Chardy said:


> Lois, Just to let you know when I got Bimmer, McC went into heat a couple weeks later and Bimmer was not even 5 months old. He started to mark... and I got a belly band from bellybands.net and I put a little panty liner inside of them. In the interim he has been neutered and has not marked anything since. Even when we visit friends and relatives.



bellybands.net is where I got ours too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a male and female and while most females tend to be more independent, mine are kind of opposite; Lisa is very much a lap dog while Ozzie would prefer to sit near or next to you. I really do believe it depends on their personality 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

shellbeme said:


> bellybands.net is where I got ours too.



They worked great .... they can take a little panty liner and a full pad without ever coming off or slipping. Until just recently I had them on Bimmer at night time (in bed with us) and they were a GOD SEND...


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

This is all such fantastic information. My Peachie was a doll ... I got her at 12 weeks and her breeder, who was in South Carolina, kept her and her brother in the house, but with a doggie door. So Peach was already clued into the going outside to potty idea. I was spoiled!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Generally speaking, males tend to be more loving, not that the girls aren't, they just tend to have more of an independent streak. My girls are perfect. Coming from a matriarchal family, I prefer it this way. Have never liked anything too clingy, that includes humans. As pointed out personalities change as a pup matures. May I suggest you consider a rescue, the personality will already be set and evaluated by his/her foster patent, so you will know exactly what you are getting. Additionally, you would be saving a life. My three are all rescues, one at 5 months, one at 6 months, and one at 6 years of age when we adopted them. All very healthy, though Stormy has seizures which are no big deal, just meds with her meals, and she is so freaking cute she literally stops people in their tracks.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have a female maltese and a male maltese - my male is VERY loving and loyal and follows me all over the place - my female is a little more independent. Someone once said to me Females love you but Males are IN love with you and I totally see that.

I just got a female pomeranian last week - I was thinking of a male - however after speaking to many people that have males marking etc (Cassidy does not even lift his legs so I am lucky) I did not want to chance that and totally looked for temperment when selecting my new female puppy.


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Gigi ... thank you so much for your thoughts. I have put a deposit in for a little male from a wonderful breeder and am getting VERY excited. One of the reasons I didn't consider a rescue, however, is that some years ago we took in a beautiful old show dog, a Samoyed ( a very independent breed ) at 5 years old and she never took to us. When her previous owners would come by to visit, her eyes lit up, her ears perked and you'd never see her tail wag so hard ... I'm sure she thought they were there to bring her home. I realize this is a totally different situation with the Maltese and rescue, but frankly, my heart is still so broken over the loss of Peachie, that I didn't want to take any chances. Even going from a girl to a boy was a huge leap for me. 

However, that having been said, once our current Samoyed (who will be 16 in June) has completed her earthly journey, I am giving some consideration to a rescue Maltese as a buddy for the new pup. 

So, your words have definitely not fallen on deaf ears and I do truly appreciate your time in sharing your ideas.


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Linda, thank you. Yes, most seem to be in line with your observations, too. I was so lucky with Peachie ... and I knew it every day of her life. I gave thanks for her daily ... she was so special. So loving, so playful and ... she came house-trained! 

I love your quote about the females loving you but the males being IN love with you ... that's such a clever turn of phrase!! 

Very, very best of luck with your new Pom ... how exciting this will be for you!!!!

By the way, to you, Linda, and to Gigi ... and to everyone ... I am so enjoying the pictures of your darling pups that you've included ... each one is so beautiful ... and each one makes me smile!!! 

Yep .. I'm getting excited!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome at Spoiled Maltese - the BEST Maltese community out there :w00t:...
Please accept my condolences about your baby girl going across the Bridge.

All my life I had male dogs, so when deciding about my new Maltese puppy I kind of wanted a female....until I saw my Charlie boy...:wub::wub::wub:...and despite the fact we already put down the deposit for a girl, that night I walked home with my boy and never looked back.

Boys ROCK! We do not have any human kids, so I wanted a cuddle bug, to whom I could be a mother (lol), who would be snuggly and dependent...and boys are a bit better at all that.
From what I heard and saw at my friend's house, the girls are more independent and could be a bit more strong-headed :w00t:.
My Charlie's definitely a mommy's Velcro boy, but he's really affectionate with my husband as well.

Regarding the dressing up....ehm, ask my husband...Charlie has over 70 outfits - PJs, shirts, sweaters, Juicy jumpers, parkas and snowsuits, jeans and shorts, polo prep shirts, raincoats, hats, costumes for Halloween and Christmas, etc.....I order them online (ebay), because the stores do not have a really wide range and the prices are double and triple high compared to what I pay online + you cannot beat cute Korean doggie outfits, lol.

Whatever you decide, I wish you best of luck. I'm positive, that once you bring your new fluff home, you will feel whole again and even though no doggie can replace your little girl, remember - a heart is a wondrous place - there's a space for everyone and there's the thing about dogs - you can find more than one furry soul mate...maybe this time it will be a little fluffy boy....:wub:.

Hugs,

Katie & Charlie.

PS: About potty training and marking - when we got Charlie, he was only 11 weeks. I work from home, so it was easy for me - I got him trained in exactly 12 days (I kid you not) with only 2 pee accidents and NO poopie accident ever. And I never used the cage either. I'm from Europe and we generally do not use cages for potty training. It's a no fuss thing for me - all doggies I either had or knew were properly trained and it was always a "No big deal" thing.

Charlie is not neutered and he does mark outside on the street, but he NEVER EVER marked inside of the house (ours or friend's).
It's the matter of training and he knows indoors are out of limit.


----------



## murphymomma (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a little boy maltese now. He is such a little love bug and such a drama queen. (you should hear him getting brushed, he just sighs and sighs) But he is super affectionate and is my little shadow around work and home. Wouldn't trade him for the world. 

I have also had a female pug growing up, and she was also very affectionate but also had her own agenda. Really think it depends on the dog! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Katie ... loved your note about your boy Charley!!! Your boy sounds like such a doll ... reading everyone's notes is making me more and more excited!!! I'll remember your suggestion about the little-boy outfits on eBay, too ... thank you for the idea!!!


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi Sarah ... your little Murphy sounds like such a sweetie, too ... I love the picture you included of him!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## DiamOnd (Apr 12, 2014)

I had a female dog before and she was such an amazing dog.
her personality was super submissive so she would do anything you wanted. if you wanted to cuddle up. she'd stay there. lol on the other side she was also very independent and liked her alone time which i really liked. it made me feel like i didn't have to worry about her being lonely because she seems to enjoy her alone time.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My female maltese is a doll but she is very independent. She likes to cuddle other terms only and is often more content to be near me, but not on me. My next door neighbor - I just recently moved into town - has two male rescue Maltese. YAY!!! They are super affectionate and cuddly...but her one complaint is the marking. One of the males was rescued as a young adult but the other is not yet one and was neutered right after she got him and he marks. I've had males of other breeds in the past and some have marked and some have not. I think like personality, it's just the individual dog. I know people who have female dogs that mark...

I wish you the best on your journey to find the perfect fur baby!


----------

